
Google's AI Art Machine Just Wrote Its First Song Using TensorFlow - kevindeasis
http://magenta.tensorflow.org/welcome-to-magenta
======
kevindeasis
Song: [https://cdn2.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6577761/G...](https://cdn2.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6577761/Google_-_Magenta_music_sample.0.mp3)

